# How to power a Nikon D5200 through an external power cord, rather than batteries?



## BartMaster1234 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi!

I do long term, event shooting on my camera crane, problem is I always find my Nikon dying. I've tried battery grips, but yet I still find my Nikon to die on me. Is there some kind of converter, or hardware I can buy to power the camera through an external cord? I was thinking perhaps there is like a battery grip with a power connector, or something of that nature, yet I have still not found one.

Your thoughts?


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 17, 2014)

Amazon.com: Nikon D5200 Digital Camera Adapter Power Supply Connector Kit - Replacement For Nikon EH-5A AC Adapter & Nikon EP-5A Power Supply Connector: Camera & Photo

Something along those lines you mean?


----------

